# MT - Boulder River Strainer - Impassable



## dirtyoar (Apr 23, 2011)

My buddy pulled 4 people out of this strainer yesterday. All OK thank goodness. Avoid the Main Boulder for now...stay safe everyone!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1y1el1ReWZMH6-HKOArf4337f8Wft7RyT/view?usp=sharing


----------



## KrisG (Jun 22, 2012)

Do you know where on the Boulder this is? If you have an approximate river location, I will let the other locals know. Is this on the lower Boulder? Did your friend put on at the Mcleod fishing access? Did you ever get the raft out? Thanks for posting this to let the rest of us know.


----------



## dirtyoar (Apr 23, 2011)

Checked back with him...Tree is right at the Spring Creek Campground about 2 miles S of I-90. After awhile they were able to get the boat out with a winch. Sweet Grass County Rec Assoc was notified.


----------

